# Help finding school for 4 year old with Global Developmental Delay



## ssh28a01 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello - We are moving to Dubai from the US and need seem guidance on schooling for our 4 year old. I've called the mainstream schools (American School of Dubai, British School, Mirdif) and thus far haven't found any that seems like a good fit.

It would be highly valuable if any parent that has a special needs child in Dubai can offer me some guidance. I'm essentially looking for a school that has a special needs support structure, offers IEP and has Speech, Occupational and Physical therapy. 

I've read through the existing posts and searched the internet digging for options in Dubai. I know the options are limited, thus far the following seem like worth exploring:
- Child Learning & Enrichment Medical Center
- Philadelphia Private School Dubai
- Universal Academy of Excellence

If anyone has experience with these schools or can offer other pointers... I would highly appreciate any guidance.

Thanks!


----------



## CrisBJack (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi

My wife is a Ace teacher (Special needs with out being PC) at Gems in silicon oasis. They have a very big department in place and functions very well not 100% on what they offer in terms of needs for your child but worth a look.


----------



## ssh28a01 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks so much for the suggestion. I'll definitely visit the GEMS Silicon Oasis branch to discuss my requirements in detail. 

I'd highly appreciate if other members can offer me some guidance as well. Especially those that have a special needs child in Dubai.

Thanks!


----------



## gsimon83 (May 8, 2011)

If you contact the Rashid paediatric therapy centre they have a list of schools they've mainstreamed children to


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

The Developing Child Centre is very good. They have small classes for children with additional needs up to 5yrs and have all therapies on site. I have worked with some of the SLTs and OTs and they are excellent. 

Have worked with Child Enrichment and Development Centre and they are also good.

Stepping Stones is also an option. A colleague of mine has a daughter that goes there and is very happy. 

Be prepared to pay A LOT of money over here for schools and therapies. A one hour session with an OT or SLT is about 100euro.


----------



## andymal (Jan 1, 2017)

I know this is an oldish thread, but wondered if anyone had any updated information on this. I'm considering PACE at the moment.


----------

